# Budman and Red Sox



## EBorraga (Apr 28, 2020)

Fresh out of the Pressure Pot. 

Red Sox and Bud Man! On carbon fiber


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks good Ernie!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey Chuck.....Ernie eventually put your image on a pen...  

Haha.....just kidding..or am I?


----------



## mark james (Apr 29, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 29, 2020)

skiprat said:


> Hey Chuck.....Ernie eventually put your image on a pen...
> 
> Haha.....just kidding..or am I?


And put it in an Ugly Pen contest?


----------

